# Cleaning question???



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Don't worry it's not about dirty dishes!! 
It's about speakers. Tonight I got the bright idea to clean up my amp that I just picked up from my friends place. Well it's dirty, very dirty. It's 18 years old and I've had it for about 10. I've never cleaned it since I've had it and for about 2 years it's been in either a garage or barn. I've got the cab cleaned but I was wondering about the speaker. It is very very dusty. I hit it with a can of air and gently wiped it with a dry cloth but nothing. I don't want to hurt it so I stopped and came here. Any ideas on how to clean it without causing any damage???

Thanks


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

vacuum or a swiffer


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

hook it up to a marshall head, and crank that sucker. The massive speaker vibration and sound waves will VAPORIZE THE [email protected]!!!! muahahahHAAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Put a darker coloured grill cloth on your amp and forget about the dirt.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I think I'll try a swiffer. Vacuum would probably work but I don't own one(no carpet, just hardwood).


----------

